# dandelion



## hedgerow-wine (May 8, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Ingredients for *1 gallon*.

4-pints of dandelion petals (No green material)

1lt-white grape juice.

800g-sugar.

3-oranges.

Half a strong cup of black tea(No bag or leaves)

1tsp-GP wine yeast compound.

1 quarter-tsp-Marmite (optional)

mineral-water.
Method: steep only the petals in boiling mineral water for at least 28HR's,then add to a pan with the orange zest of 3 oranges only(No white pith)then bring to a boil and simmer for 1hr,then strain with a very fine strainer or muslin cloth and add the sugar to the hot liquid and stir until the sugar as dissolved then leave to cool, then add the strained juice from the oranges, cold black tea and grape juice, and petal juice, Marmite and yeast compound to your Demijohn top up with mineral water to the neck, fit airlock and fully ferment out.[/FONT]


----------



## StoneCreek (May 8, 2014)

What's Marmite?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## hedgerow-wine (May 8, 2014)

*Marmite*

it's made from yeast into a spread you can use on toast or bread


----------



## Hunt (May 8, 2014)

Does this recipe want you to leave the flowers on the stove with constant heat our remove it and just let the flowers steep?


----------



## hedgerow-wine (May 9, 2014)

simmer for 1 hr


----------

